# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v.1.0.7 Added support for LG NTT DoCoMo and Samsung AnyCall phones!

## Shamseldeen Victory

Medusa Box v.1.0.7 Added support for LG NTT DoCoMo and Samsung AnyCall phones! 
Dear Users, 
Please welcome *Medusa Box v.1.0.7* 
Added *EasyRepair* and *Advanced modes* for the following models: *LG L600i**LG L704i**LG L705i**LG L705ix* *LG L706ie* *Samsung SCH-W240* *Samsung SCH-W350* *Samsung SCH-W830* *Samsung SPH-W9500* *Samsung SPH-W8300*
With this update the number of supported *LG phone models* has *exceeded 90*! 
We prepared some *video manuals* on using Medusa Box. 
Repairing Samsung SPH-W8300 with Medusa Box:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Repairing LG L600i with Medusa Box:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Note!* With Medusa Box you don't have to use any "fantastic" pinfinder devices or solder 20 wires!
We present end-user's solutions for resurrection of your devices – ready to use, tested, and with 100% working Jtag testpoint's pictures, easy step-by-step manuals and repair files!    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

